# MSN messenger will not Open - shows up in windows task messenger



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

I try to open messenger but it just runs in background it seems. I downloaded the latest copy of live today installed it and then installed(repaired) again but no success.

I can see msnmsgr.exe in windows task messenger in the process list. But if I click it again then i see TWO msnmsgr.exe processes in the list and then three if i try to open the third time and so on...

no clue where to start i don't have SP2 installed but that is another thread.


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## asian_chiquita (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Bhav,

Have you found a fix for your MSN issue? 

I have the same problem, it just started a few days ago. I haven't installed anything new and have tried uninstalling and reinstalling.  

Windows messenger works though.

Hope you can help me!

AC


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

one trick that seems to make it work 'temporarily' is when MSN won't start, unplug the network cable. As soon as u see MSN pop Up(no more than 2 mins) u can plug it back in.

hope this helps


----------



## asian_chiquita (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me.

Tried disconnecting from the network, MSN opened but as soon as I reconnected to the network MSN stopped responding and I had to end task.

I've noticed that when I shut down the computer, I have to end task on MSN as well. It is definately conflicting with something!

Willa


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

yes i had that problem too....also do you have SP2? since i have installed SP2 it has been a little better. i seem to crash if i try to make or receive a 'phone call' or 'video call'. i am using paltalk as an alternative and it works great.

i would still try the network cable trick. after plugging network cable back-wait for connection to be established...1 minute or so-then sign in....do not type anything or move mouse before hand!!!!!!! 

if u find a solution please post. thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you ran a spyware and virus scan


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

yes spybot and housecall - online


----------



## asian_chiquita (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, I have ran Spybot and anti-virus. I have had SP2 for a while now and the problem started just a week ago.

I am using a wireless network, so I have to keep disconnecting and reconnecting. But as soon as I reconnect, MSN freezes.

My husband is pretty good with computers, he is going to have a look. The thinks moving MSN up in computer launch priority will work....we will see. He also suggested try deleting all MSN related files and do a clean reinstall. I guess even if you uninstall and reinstall from download, residual MSN files are still there and the download only replaces any missing components but does not update or fix any that are already there.

What does not make sense to me is why did it start all of a sudden. I haven't installed anything new....I have been using Skype which has not been affected...what is weird is that windows messenger works...just not MSN...so not a port issue.

AC


----------



## Snaffu (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm having the same problem


----------



## Tractatus (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is entirely relevant, but I have a problem with the "hosts file" on my msn and it won't let me sign in.


----------



## Snaffu (Aug 26, 2007)

try this
shut everything down - your pc, modem and router
restart everything


----------



## wildwilly (Sep 25, 2007)

I was having the same problem and it had occured suddenly. I tried uninstalling and re-installing messenger but the problem still existed. I ran my Norton Anti-Virus, Windows Defender and even bought a PC Health program. Nothing worked!!! Then after doing a little research on the internet, I discovered that some spyware and viruses will save themselves in various places on the computer and furthermore, they are saved as "msnmsgr.exe". What I have been doing is every time I start my laptop, I open the Windows Task Manager (Ctrl+Shift+Esc), in there there is usually 3 - 4 "msnmsgr.exe" running. I close each one, exit Task Manager and then it will work. I've been trying to find the source on my computer where these other "msnmsgr.exe" exist, I have yet to find them. Apparently they are hidden and usually in the Windows folder somewhere, they don't show up in a serch either. It's a bit of a nuicence, but closing all the "msnmsgr.exe" in the Task Manager has been working for me. Just a another note, just prior to my messenger stopping to work, I had been downloading animated Desktop backgrounds and various emoticons. I believe one of them may have been the cause.

Let me know if this helps any of you
[email protected]


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

wildwilly said:


> I was having the same problem and it had occured suddenly. I tried uninstalling and re-installing messenger but the problem still existed. I ran my Norton Anti-Virus, Windows Defender and even bought a PC Health program. Nothing worked!!! Then after doing a little research on the internet, I discovered that some spyware and viruses will save themselves in various places on the computer and furthermore, they are saved as "msnmsgr.exe". What I have been doing is every time I start my laptop, I open the Windows Task Manager (Ctrl+Shift+Esc), in there there is usually 3 - 4 "msnmsgr.exe" running. I close each one, exit Task Manager and then it will work. I've been trying to find the source on my computer where these other "msnmsgr.exe" exist, I have yet to find them. Apparently they are hidden and usually in the Windows folder somewhere, they don't show up in a serch either. It's a bit of a nuicence, but closing all the "msnmsgr.exe" in the Task Manager has been working for me. Just a another note, just prior to my messenger stopping to work, I had been downloading animated Desktop backgrounds and various emoticons. I believe one of them may have been the cause.
> 
> Let me know if this helps any of you
> [email protected]


If you still want to contact you can tempoary use www.ebuddy.com unit MSN messenger is fixed


----------



## tetra19 (Oct 13, 2007)

The answer is simple, simply unplug your router wait 30 seconds replug it, then try
Make sure you have no msnmgr in task manager, then start up msn and it should work

I had the same problem and this fixed it
Hope it works for you!


----------



## michcio (Jul 2, 2008)

hi!

I have EXACTLY same problem as well!!!

I have tried to do everything you have written about but no method helped me have all of you solved this problem yet?!

Ragards

Michal


----------



## michcio (Jul 2, 2008)

solved the problem by myself...it was Norman Virus Control which was broken and blocking MSN that way...I rapaired Norman and voila MSN works!!!


----------



## eljaimito (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi bhav.

Did you find a solution for your problem "MSN messenger will not Open - shows up in windows task messenger"?.

If you find a solution, could you share it with me? If not, I would like to get in touch with you.


----------

